# FLOWER POWER



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> :laugh:


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

nice redness


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ahhh yeah the red dragon. nice.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Very nice, wasn't that the same fish that won countless numbers on 'battles' again CK's crappy fish?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Beautiful man-How big is it now!!!!! Puts mine to shame (looks wise)-thats for sure-


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Beautiful man-How big is it now!!!!! Puts mine to shame (looks wise)-thats for sure-:nod:


he's 7"-8"


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

> Very nice, wasn't that the same fish that won countless numbers on 'battles' again CK's crappy fish?



















Cichlid Keeper! Where did that lil kid go anyways?? So funny. I would like to see his FH now. Anyways.....progressing very nicely fo0!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> > Very nice, wasn't that the same fish that won countless numbers on 'battles' again CK's crappy fish?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i know..... that lilsh!t.....thank'z guy'z


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

what specie of FH is that??


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

that is a very nice RD, very red.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Great color on that fish


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

now thats a high quality FH. what did you pay for him at the small size? easily fetch $200 for him now thats for damn sure.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> now thats a high quality FH. what did you pay for him at the small size? easily fetch $200 for him now thats for damn sure.


Should beable to pull more than that-But I'm sure he knows that as well!!!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> now thats a high quality FH. what did you pay for him at the small size? easily fetch $200 for him now thats for damn sure.


Should beable to pull more than that-But I'm sure he knows that as well!!!








[/quote]
160 at 3.5"


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

did you buy him online? if so what website. i am looking for websites that sell higher end FHs


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> > Very nice, wasn't that the same fish that won countless numbers on 'battles' again CK's crappy fish?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was banned for aggressively promoting his forum devoted to plagiarism, er, cichlids.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> > Very nice, wasn't that the same fish that won countless numbers on 'battles' again CK's crappy fish?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was banned for aggressively promoting his forum devoted to plagiarism, er, cichlids.
[/quote]








Ahh, the summer. A time when countless numbers of kids off school come on here to be 'str8 ^ E-thugggs biotch'! I know I always hate them during the summer, but for some reason I always miss them when the forum turns to peace after they are banned/sent back to school. Can't wait for next years batch.

I wonder what happened to his forum. I know his first one he made was deleted because GG contacted the admins of IPB and made it aware of his plagerism. Then he made another one hours later because his first was deleted even though he was given orders not to make another one. I wonder if he went to vBulletin :laugh:


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> :laugh:


[/quote]
nice


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

amazing looking flower horn :nod:


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

nice pics. awesome forehead and patterns.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Actually, Tibs...I seem to remember admins from another forum doing the same thing...and several days worth of work on my part to find exactly what was plagiarized, to whom it belonged and e-mailing them with their DMCA rights. That's where his first forum went.

His second forum's still there--just bereft of most of its material because of the work of some people on making sure he didn't steal their work. I think that's the foul-up you're referring to because of someone's aggressive "borrowing" of P-Fury work.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

great looking fish excellent colors


----------

